# Huroc Park Fisherman are Slobs..BULLCRAP!!



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

OK... Im gonna Boytch and Complain here... They say fisherman are slobs and dont pick up there mess... OK here I go off here. I havent been to Huroc Park fishing since Dec 2010... i went yesterday to Huroc to fish.. As I approach the bridge Ive seen so many doggy crap all over the place including the walk path... As i was fishing I witnessed 2 DOG doing there business with the owners right behind them and when they got done they walked right passed it WITHOUT PICK IT UP... Ok I own my own Lawn Care Business and I know walking or stepping on dog crap not only makes me mad but I have to watch out for diseases because I have 3 kids and 2 animals.. Plus I so hate washing my boots all the time... All I got to say about this......BRING YOUR DOG TO HUROC PARK YOU BETTER HAVE A DOG BAG TO PICK UP ITS MESS....... I always pick up my mess and throw out mine plus others fishermen messes i see around my area I fish!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Having fished Huroc more than a few times, it has been my experience that most of the dogs there are with people who are walking around the park, not fishermen. Are you saying people who are fishing are bringing dogs down, and leaving the crap behind when they leave? Not great in any event.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

i think he is saying that dog walkers are making a bigger more gross mess.? i took my dog out here in allen parkk on wed. and i couldnt believe how much crap was up and down allen and park. 

i mean i know that not everyone has 348454545349574507 extra grocery bags somewhere keeping a cabinet open but seriously its gross pic up the ****,


tony


----------



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

It wasnt the fisherman... it was people bringing there dogs


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

This is something that always makes me shake my head and chuckle... People walking their dogs and carrying bags of the dogs crap...:lol:

I walk my dog, twice a day, 5 days a week, been doing it since he was a pup (he's 3 now). My dog is simply not _*allowed*_ to relieve himself while we're walking, even pee.


----------

